# My Jason costume



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I have dressed up as Jason Voorhees from the Friday the 13th movies every year since 2003, and I plan to do it again for the fifth time this Halloween. With the exception of one year, I have always dressed up in Jason's look from Freddy vs. Jason, which is my personal favorite Jason costume and mask.

My mask and costume are not the cheap, store bought stuff. I get all the pricy and fancy stuff that you can ONLY buy online. Every year, I try to make my costume look better and better and this year, I finally have it perfect. I have the perfect mask, the perfect undermask, the perfect clothes, the perfect gloves and the perfect boots. I won't have to spend a penny next year, cause I plan to dress as Jason every year for a very long time.

In 2004, I spent almost a hundred bucks buying an undermask, then last year I spent like a 100 or 150 getting a new hockey mask, and last March I spent a lot of cash buying some cool boots for me to wear, and this year, I spent almost four hundred dollars on a new Jason jacket and shirts. 

It's VERY realistic and looks EXACTLY like the clothes Jason wore in FVJ. It's well worth the all the money cause I'm gonna look just like how Jason looked in Freddy vs. Jason.

I am 6'4, 230 so I am the perfect height and weight to be Jason. Every year on 6th street in downtown Austin which is where I always go for Halloween, I always get A LOT of attention from people. I'll probably get twice as much this year now that my costume will be so bad-ass looking. 

In the past, my costume looked way too clean looking...but not this year! I'm not kidding folks, I am gonna look EXACTLY like Jason. I'm gonna freak so many people out! It's gonna be great!  

I make all the other guys dressed as Jason so jealous. I recall last year, I kept getting looks from guys that were also dressed as Jason. They looked very jealous. ;-) I always have people come up to me and ask to take pictures. It's great. I have people taking pictures of me and video taping me, and I have yet to come across a better looking Jason. :-D

I remember last summer when I was in Las Vegas, I went into this wax museum that had a horror section in it...it was called the chamber of horrors and it had some guy dressed as Jason in it...he looked good, mask was great, but his jacket wasn't as good as the jacket I am going to get and the guy was a little on the chubby side.

.....I can't say too much about that though considering for three Halloween's I myself was on the chubby side. Until I lost weight last year. Infact, me losing so much weight was one of the top reasons why I wanted to lose weight, so that I could be the perfect Jason.

And in the past I've seen other Jason's that were too short or skinny to be Jason..both online and offline. Even the other people who buy the fancy Jason stuff online never look too good because they are either too short or too skinny or too overweight, but not mwuah! ;-) 

Last year and this year, I have been the perfect weight and height to be Jason and that adds to the fear factor I give people.

The part of Jason is perfect for me since I am the right height and weight, and I stay in character the whole time when I am Jason and never say a word which also scares a lot of people.  

I am kind of a shy guy anyway, so I never have to worry about saying anything stupid when I am Jason cause Jason is a mute.  And like Jason, I am ashamed of my looks, so I like hiding behind a cool mask when playing Jason.

...As you can tell I really get into Halloween. lol. How many people do you know who lost over one hundred pounds all so they can look like Jason? And how many people do you know who have spent almost a thousand dollars all so they could look exactly like Jason and not some cheap, store bought looking Jason...but the Jason we see in the actual movies?

I love the horror and theatrical aspects of Halloween. And as far as my costume and mask goes, I don't care how much stuff cost. I like to look REALLY good and I like to stand out, and I LOVE the attention I get. I get to be very, very popular and I get treated like a celebrity for one night only, every year. 

It's worth every penny.


----------

